# Rear End



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Will a 71 Firebird rear end fit directly into a 72 lemans without modifying?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Firebirds have leaf springs. LeMans use 4 link with coils. Not even close.


----------



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks. I am a rookie at this and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

*67 in a 72*

Would the rear in a 67 lemans work in a 72?


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Any 64-72 Lemans, GTO or Tempest rear will bolt in. There are differences in spring mounts and slight differences in width. The spring mounts will not cause any real issue. If you are running close to stock wheels and tires the differences in width will not be a concern either.


----------



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

If you are running close to stock wheels and tires the differences in width will not be a concern either.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. I am not planning on running stock wheels. I want to go oversized. Is the 67 rear wider than the 72?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67 is when Pontiac went to the wider axle, so it should be the same as a 72.....:cheers
Also, the spring mounts changed in 67 and will be the same too.


----------

